# Weird... Puppy eats poop?



## pinx05 (Dec 19, 2009)

So my GSD puppy, 8 weeks old has gotten into the habit of eating her own poop. She gets fed regularly and probably more then she should because she acts hungry all of the time. She has been wormed (didn't know if that mattered). Anyway when I take her outside as soon as she poops she tries to turn around and eat it, since she is on leash I pull her away and the whole time she is screaming and pulling trying to get back to it. She just had an accident in the house about 5 minutes ago and did the same thing. It isn't with any other dog poop and if it is hers and it is old then she doesn't mess with it, only when it is fresh. I figured that after I kept her from doing it long enough that she would just get out of the habit, but it isn't working.

Why is she doing this and how do I get her to stop? Oh and if it matters she hasn't been around ANY dogs that do this.


----------



## pinx05 (Dec 19, 2009)

Could it be like some kind of deficiency that is making her crave it or just a habit?


----------



## MajicForest (Aug 18, 2009)

Did you raise her or buy her, the puppy? They develop this habit pretty young.
there is some stuff you can add to her food that makes it taste nasty. I have seen it on DrsFosterandSmith or your vet might carry it. PetSmart or Petco might have it also.

Here is a great artical that will give you a name for it and some explanation

http://www.pet-comfort-products.com/why-dogs-eat-poop.html


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It is normal. 

Their mother cleans up after the litter, eating all of the puppies poop. The puppies learn it from their mother. Breeders try to pick up as quickly as possible, but you cannot babysit 24/7. 

It is nasty. The best thing to do is go out with your dog, teach the leave it command. pick poo up as soon as it happens. 

I have tried either Forbid or Deter. It did not work. I hear that feeding them pinapple does work. The dogs like pinapple and eat it readily but I understand it makes the poop distasteful. 

Worth a try.


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

It’s might be instinct gone awry or the puppy may not have enough bacteria in its intestines or it could be a more serious disease. 

Infant animals will often eat the feces of adults to more speedily acquire the bacteria that is necessary for digestion. The right kinds of bacteria in our digestive systems can help digest food and boost immunity. This behavior is most common and important in grazers; but it is also evident in other species. 

Sometimes when an animal doesn’t have enough bacteria it will eat its feces in order to more complete digestion. Sometimes feces eating can become excessive compulsive.

So sometimes feces eating for puppies may be beneficial, but I suspect in most cases it is detrimental. Sometimes after giving a dog antibiotics it will kill off the good bacteria; so sometimes they will start eating their feces for a while.

I would try to discourage the feces eating if it continues you should consult your vet.

If feces eating continues it could be obsessive-compulsive behavior and or it could be a sign of disease such as Poor nutrition, pancreatic insufficiency (lack of digestive enzymes), inflammatory bowel disease or an intestinal absorption disorder may leave your dog hungry or searching for those missing nutrients in his or her excrement. Other diseases that increase the appetite such as Diabetes or Cushing's Disease may leave your dog craving extra food. Blood tests are needed to confirm such diseases.

Partial quote sourced from
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Ask-Veterinarian-700/dog-eating-poop-1.htm


----------



## pinx05 (Dec 19, 2009)

I did not raise her, my husband got her at work. She was free and in very poor condition. She had worms and was skin and bones.. in fact she was just over 4 lbs when we got her and she was the 2nd biggest female in the litter. I have weighed her every week since then... (we got her at just under 6 weeks) Last week she weighed 5.8 and this week she weighs 7.6. I just thought that she was so hungry all the time because she was still in the "starvation" mode. The vet checked her out and even did some blood tests because she was so skinny and every thing checked out great except for the fact she had worms, I don't remember what he checked for and I forgot my paperwork at my mom's and haven't gone to get it yet. I will take her to the vet and have him check for the above mention diseases if she doesn't stop. 

I will try the pineapple and see if that helps, but do you know how much I should give her in 1 feeding? I don't want to over do it... or not do enough and think it doesn't work! lol

Thank you everyone for your replies.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ava did this briefly when she was very little, you just have to be vigilent, stop her and clean her poop up right after she goes. I think if you stay on top of her, she will grow out of it most likely. Ava was 8 weeks when we got her, not sure why she started, but I did correct her and remove the "temptation" from her. She hasnt touched it again since she was about 4 months old.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

It might take a while, but you have to be vigilant. Train your puppy to stay in a crate when you can't supervise. Make sure you have her on a CONSISTENT schedule for eating, drinking, and pooping - after every meal or drink of water (do not free feed, feed three times a day at the same time every day) immediately take her outside. Take her to the place you want her to go, praise her for going, then PICK HER UP (don't drag her back by the leash that's just causing frustration) and place her in her crate or puppy pen while you clean up. Afterwards redirect her attention by playing with her, giving her a chew toy etc. - don't let her go back to that spot in the garden to investigate. 

There is a ton of info on this forum about potty training and the behavior you are dealing with - check the archive...

___________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

When she poops clean it immediately. I think every dog I have had did this as a pup and it is a bad habit in most cases.

Most supplements did not work, pineapple did not work. Picking it up immediately worked. If you have to take her out on leash to potty so you can see her poop than do that.

If she is getting healthy and gaining weight I doubt it is a deficiency. But of course if you suspect something like that a vet visit is in order.


----------



## Sas (Mar 16, 2013)

Help, my 9 week old gsd eats poo, iturned my back for a second and he was eating a poo as my other dog was going to the toilet, if he gets chance he will eat his own as well. I pick them up as soon as they have been to the toilet, but he eats them while they are still going


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hella bump!!


----------

